# Oblivion Game crash



## Snow_006 (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got Oblivion and tried to play the game and after the intro it crashed to the desktop.
I can't figure out what is going on any ideas ? 
These are the errors I keep getting.
C:\DOCUME~1\Snowy\LOCALS~1\Temp\4e6f_appcompat.txt
C:\DOCUME~1\Snowy\LOCALS~1\Temp\aee2_appcompat.txt
C:\DOCUME~1\Snowy\LOCALS~1\Temp\f2fd_appcompat.txt
C:\DOCUME~1\Snowy\LOCALS~1\Temp\2ff5_appcompat.txt
C:\DOCUME~1\Snowy\LOCALS~1\Temp\66a8_appcompat.txt


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Minimum Specs to run Oblivion........

Windows XP
512MB of system RAM (Recomended = 1GB)
2.0GHz Intel Pentium 4 processor or equivalent
128MB Direct 3D compatable video Card and Direct X 9.0 Compatable Driver.
(I have heard allot about people with 128MB video cards having problems playing Oblivion, I would recommend having a 256MB card.)

Minimum supported video chipsets nVidia GeForce FX series and ATI 9500 series.
(recommended nVidia 6xxx series or ATI X800 as the lowest cards to play Oblivion)

You are running the minimum specs for your video card and RAM......more than likely you are going to have to do some tweeking before the game will run......There are others here that will have some ideas for you to try.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Man, this is another game we are going to deal with for 6 months that IMO sucks. My machine plays it at whatever I want to play it at, the point is the game isn't worth it.

Oblivion this, oblivion that. Oblivion just sucks and I will be one of the first to say it.

Your machine meets minimum specs, but not the recommended specs, My machine exceeds the specs and plays it perfectly. The game is B-O-R-I-N-G


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

> The game is B-O-R-I-N-G


 Thanks for the tip Skivvywaver. I _was_ thinking about getting this game. Not now though. 

I am amazed though at the people trying to run this game on the "minimum specs" rule. It just isn't going to happen people. Unless you have the Recommend requirements in your computer you can forget running Oblivion. And btw, recommended CPU is 3Ghz, not 2Ghz.

See this link:

http://www.oblivionportal.com/info/systemreq.php


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

photolady said:


> And btw, recommended CPU is 3Ghz, not 2Ghz.
> See this link:
> http://www.oblivionportal.com/info/systemreq.php





acameron said:


> Minimum Specs to run Oblivion........
> Windows XP
> 512MB of system RAM (Recomended = 1GB)
> 2.0GHz Intel Pentium 4 processor or equivalent


I was listing Min specs......... CPU = 2.0GHz  (right off the bottom of the box)

Oh and BTW .....if you like RPG's or have played other Elder Scrolls games and liked them you will like Oblivion too.

I do respect Skivvy's opinion, Oblivion isn't for everyone. But for followers of the series (I am one  ) it is a great and welcome addition.  :up:

The only thing I am unhappy with is that they still have not released a patch to fix the known issues with the game


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

photolady said:


> I am amazed though at the people trying to run this game on the "minimum specs" rule. It just isn't going to happen people. Unless you have the Recommend requirements in your computer you can forget running Oblivion.


It didn't used to be that cut and dry....you used to be able to play with minimum specs (and in my $$ challenged experience some of the older games even worked with less than the min specs  ), the hardware requirements seemed allot more lenient....it meant a downright frustrating experience but you could still play.

With new games they should probably stop putting min specs and recommended specs on the boxes and just go with ...."If your system does not meet or exceed the hardware requirements listed below, your PC will not run this game" and then let the masses figure out the rest on their own


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Skivvywaver said:


> ... Oblivion this, oblivion that. Oblivion just sucks and I will be one of the first to say it. .... The game is B-O-R-I-N-G


Different strokes for different folks I guess. 
Personally I find the game to be very imersive if you let it pull you in. If you find the main story boring, skip it. If you don't like hack'n'slash skip the arena and fighters guild. If you like magic go through the mages quests. Maybe you prefer playing as a sneak, skulking in shadows trying to go un noticed. Then you have the thieves guild or Dark Brotherhood quests (the Dark Brotherhood is probably the most original and entertaining role playing I have come across in a long time, I'd have to go back to Fallout to find something I enjoyed as much). 
ok, I'm rambling but I think I have made my point. There is a lot to Oblivion, regardless of what you like or how you like to role play you will find a stroy line to follow that will entertain you. I'm over 100 hours of play time into the game and have not bothered with the main storyline at all.

Photolady, don't summarily dismiss it based on *ONE* persons opinion, as respected as he is. A lot of people are enjoying Oblivion, I'm one of them and if you enjoyed Daggerfall and/or Morrowind then you will probably enjoy Oblivion as it is a very good hybred of the two.


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Since my expertise at gaming is lacking some; the whole experience left me in the dust a few years ago, I've not played any RPG's. I guess I'm remembering the old Dungeons and Dragons games that folks played without a computer. To me, that was boring, though my friends enjoyed beyond what I'd call insane. LOL 

To others who think min. specs will play this game. It won't. Of all the people I've seen install this game and try to play on minimum specs to have it not open, crash the system, etc. 

And I agree, game makers should state exactly what system will play these games, instead of putting just the minimum and recommended specs on the box confusing those with a Geforce4 MX440 thinking the game will play.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

DarqueMist said:


> (the Dark Brotherhood is probably the most original and entertaining role playing I have come across in a long time, I'd have to go back to Fallout to find something I enjoyed as much).


Have you played any of the Thief Series yet (Originally from Looking Glass Studios)? If you like playing as a thief or part of the Dark Brotherhood in TES games you would love Thief!!! It is the most interesting RPG I have ever played.....I am waiting to see if they come out with Thief 4 as I will be the 1st person to buy it if they do...


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

acameron said:


> Have you played any of the Thief Series yet ......


Normally I stay away from "stealth" and "magic" based characters in my games and only level those attributes enough to keep them from becoming detriments but I've been enjoying the Dark Brotherhood storyline so much my attitude may be changing. Thanks for the heads up, I've never even heard of the Thief series but may give it a try when it comes time to move on to something new.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thief 3 was for Xbox and PC Thief 1 and 2 were PC only. While the Xbox version was good I would suggest the PC version. 1 is probably Dos based but 2 should run on XP and 3 deffinately will.........


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

One question, and I know this called hijacking OP thread but.

My system is only an AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Not a barton chip
My video card is a Geforce 6200 256mb AGP 
1 gb ram
40 and 200gb harddrives
Will my system play Obilivion? And if so, do they have a try it version?


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

It will play, I don't know how high you will be able to set the graphics though.....I have a 6800GS and can pretty much max everything out except for the Grass setting (hehe sounds funny I know, but in the outside sceens the blades of grass all move individually with the wind and if I am outside with nothinng else around The graphics are fine...If there is an enemy attacking me the game starts to lag. In the video settings there is a slider for the grass rendering and I have to turn it down to get rid of the lag  )

That is the only thing I have turned down though, everything else is set to the highest settings 

I have not looked to see if there is a trial version, there might be.......


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

I think I'll give it a try. I went to their website and says "download now" but I think that's a buy it and download now option.

Btw, this is the reason I am asking. I am a computer tech with status as Manager of the repair shop. So, Friday, the young boy comes into the shop carrying the most awesome setup I've ever seen. Specs below:


> Lian Li burnished aluminum case
> Antec Truepower 550W psu
> Asus A8N-SLI Premium
> AMD Athlon64 x2 4400 I think
> ...


Cost just $2000

Boys! I fell in love!! LOL

He had everything all screwed up, so I had two days into fixing it right for him. And he had Obilivion, but dang it, didn't leave me a cd.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

like acameron I'm playing it on a geForce 6800 except mines just the vanilla version so a little closer to yours. Currently I'm running at the autodetected settings which has pretty much everything set high and my only real complaint is frequent crashes on exiting the game (which is addressed in the beta release of a patch Bethesda put out today ... I'm waiting for the final to install it though).

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure there is no demo version of it, so its buy the full thing or be without


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

DarqueMist said:


> like acameron I'm playing it on a geForce 6800 except mines just the vanilla version so a little closer to yours. Currently I'm running at the autodetected settings which has pretty much everything set high and my only real complaint is frequent crashes on exiting the game (which is addressed in the beta release of a patch Bethesda put out today ... I'm waiting for the final to install it though).
> 
> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure there is no demo version of it, so its buy the full thing or be without


  YAY ... The patch is coming the patch is coming !!!  

I have been crashing too when exiting the game....I have also experienced a crash or two when exiting buildings.......



Photolady said:


> Lian Li burnished aluminum case
> Antec Truepower 550W psu
> Asus A8N-SLI Premium
> AMD Athlon64 x2 4400 I think
> ...


Sweet.......

EDIT: just saw this in the list of fixes included in the Oblivion Patch.........



http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloads/updates_patchnotes5.htm#1 said:


> Added New Ultra Low Quality graphic setting available under Launcher options with improved support for low end FX cards (5700 and lower). To use this setting, go to the Launcher, select Options and click Reset to Defaults to allow the auto detect to check your system.


That should make allot of people happy......................


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure there is no demo version of it, so its buy the full thing or be without.


No there isn't and I almost choked when I saw the price. I'm used to games that only cost between $20 and $39....I'll have to wait a bit to get mine.

Anyway, by then the patch will be out and have, had been tested.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

photolady said:


> No there isn't and I almost choked when I saw the price. I'm used to games that only cost between $20 and $39


You think the price of the PC version is bad....the Xbox 360 version is $60.00  And I have seen some threads where people with the 360 version are complaining that the graphics quality for the 360 is nowhere near as good as the PC one.......I don't know how true that is as I have not seen Oblivion on a 360 yet but if it is true I would imagine there are allot of really ticked off Xbox owners out there.........................

If you have an Electronics Botique in your area, you should be able to pick up a "Previously Played" version for a Couple of $$ less than a new copy in a couple of weeks, I live off that system, I know it's a racket but I keep any games that have replay value for me (less and less games in that catagory lately ) and all the others get traded back in for store credit once I beat them, and I try to wait to buy any new games until the used copies start appearing on the shelves so I can save some $$. (Oblivion was the exception to that rule as I had been waiting forever for it to be released  )


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

photolady said:


> I'm used to games that only cost between $20 and $39....I'll have to wait a bit to get mine.
> 
> Anyway, by then the patch will be out and have, had been tested.


I looked at it more as value for my entertainment dollar than the price of a game. I'm already over 100 hours of play into the game and it looks like I'll easily double that before done (yes I'm one of those anal "I have to see and do everything, every way possible" people when playing a RPG) so for me you're talking less than 50 cents an hour for my fun. 
When you look at it from that point of view its a really good value.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

acameron said:


> You think the price of the PC version is bad....the Xbox 360 version is $60.00  And I have seen some threads where people with the 360 version are complaining that the graphics quality for the 360 is nowhere near as good as the PC one.......I don't know how true that is as I have not seen Oblivion on a 360 yet but if it is true I would imagine there are allot of really ticked off Xbox owners out there.........................


The 360 version looks very good when hooked up to a high def TV but is somewhat lacking on a standard one.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

DarqueMist said:


> I looked at it more as value for my entertainment dollar than the price of a game. I'm already over 100 hours of play into the game and it looks like I'll easily double that before done (yes I'm one of those anal "I have to see and do everything, every way possible" people when playing a RPG) so for me you're talking less than 50 cents an hour for my fun.
> When you look at it from that point of view its a really good value.


I have to agree with you there, I have about 50 hours in and have not even seen all of major cities yet  I keep runiing into Tombs / Ruins / Caves and people in need of my help. It is going to take wuite some time to finish this one  Anyway, I am glad I have not done any of the major quests yet as it looks like the patch has quite a few fixes in it for storyline quests with problems.........


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Yeah but I'm not rich, don't have a mom and dad to give me the money  , and I just bought a new home and a truck. So, monies are bit tight now. 

Thanks for the tip about getting a used version. I don't know of any places right near me that have this option. I'll have to look around a bit. There is a gamers store but they only stock ps2, xbox etc games. No pc whatever..


----------



## sqweetersnatch (May 7, 2006)

i cant get mine to work right it loads fine but everything is white whats the deal with it?


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

sqweetersnatch said:


> i cant get mine to work right it loads fine but everything is white whats the deal with it?


As you didn't post your system specs I can't tell you for sure, but if I had to guess you are using an un-supported graphics card.........


----------



## sqweetersnatch (May 7, 2006)

well i have a 2.7 ghz processor,ati 9250 256 mb gfx card,over 700 mb of ram, and i installed the update but its still white but now i can see the outlines of the walls and people kinda. it should work but it dont


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Your graphics card isn't in the list of supported cards with Obilivion. See below:

Supported Video Card Chipsets:

ATI X1900 series 
ATI X1800 series 
ATI X1600 series 
ATI X1300 series 
ATI X850 series 
ATI x800 series 
ATI x700 series 
ATI x600 series 
ATI Radeon 9800 series 
ATI Radeon 9700 series 
ATI Radeon 9600 series 
ATI Radeon 9500 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 7800 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6800 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6600 series 
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 series 
NVIDIA GeForce FX series


----------



## sqweetersnatch (May 7, 2006)

well that aint worth a crap! is there anyway to fix it without getting a new gfx card?


----------



## photolady (May 5, 2004)

Nope. You can't fix a hardware problem by adding software, unless the game itself supports your card and you just need new drivers. This isn't one of those cases. Only thing that will fix this is, a new card.


----------

